# OKCpedia > General Real Estate Topics >  Biltmore Hotel on Meridian

## ChrisHayes

I saw that they're tearing down at least part of the Biltmore Hotel on Meridian. Anyone know what's planned?

----------


## kukblue1

> I saw that they're tearing down at least part of the Biltmore Hotel on Meridian. Anyone know what's planned?


Place is a dump with shaddy people hanging around  JS.

----------


## Pete

The only permit is for plumbing.  No idea what they are up to.

As a side note, my first job was at this hotel as a 15 year-old when it was the Crosswinds Inn.  I was a maintenance man; cut the grass, did some painting, various repair jobs.  Still have a paycheck stub:  $2.25 per hour in 1976.  And I can tell you that lots of creepy things happen at an airport motel.

----------


## Bill Robertson

Its been a dump for a long time. I worked for a company that contracted with a national commercial satellite TV service and the Biltmore was one of their clients. The place was scary, the owner was drunk most of time any time of day. He gave our guys hell about needing in wherever they needed in to work on the system. And we were there to help him! This was 20 years ago. I drive by there every day and it doesnt look any different than it did then. Except maybe more run down.

----------


## Pete

Back in the 70's and early 80's, it was one of the better motels in that area.

But of course, that was a long time ago.

----------


## jerrywall

I have been told they're tearing down the south building (or parts of it) and building something new there. This is second hand from someone I know in management there so take it for what it's worth. 

I do know they have switched hands a couple of times in recent history. They've made some weird changes such as closing down the restaurant and putting in a shady off track betting parlour, and downsizing their country bar. They redid most of the rooms in the far west building yet closed down the Chisholm Club there and moved it to the smaller space in the front.

----------


## BBatesokc

When I was in high school ('86-'89) that was the goto hotel for Christmas Dance and Prom night rooms when large groups of teens wanted a place to stay all night. It wasn't really bad then - as in you didn't see crack heads living there - but was bad enough they looked the other way to hoards of teens having after dance parties.

----------


## Laramie

Please correct me if this is an error; IIRC, the Biltmore on the Meridian hotel corridor has 500 rooms currently making it largest hotel by room count in the city.

----------


## Hondo1

This used to be a Hilton if Im correct. Very significant property with ample meeting space and a popular club and restaurant. Big player during the 80s oil boom.

----------


## Pete

> This used to be a Hilton if Im correct. Very significant property with ample meeting space and a popular club and restaurant. Big player during the 80s oil boom.


I believe the Hilton was south of I-40.

----------


## The Shadow

> I believe the Hilton was south of I-40.


Yes, wasn't it the Hilton Inn West, prior to becoming the Biltmore. The Sports Page club was a pretty happening spot back in the old days.

----------


## Pete

> Yes, wasn't it the Hilton Inn West, prior to becoming the Biltmore. The Sports Page club was a pretty happening spot back in the old days.


You are right and I was the confused one.

I've been talking about what is now the Red Roof Inn which is just north.  That was formerly the Crosswinds Inn where I worked, not the Hilton/Radisson/Biltmore.

----------


## PaddyShack

You guys should read the write up over on the visitOKC webpage... I sure hope tourists don't take their recommendation all too often.

----------


## turnpup

We stayed there for some sort of convention when I was a kid and it was still a nicer (at least in my kid-memory) Hilton. One night when we came back to the hotel, there were a bunch of emergency vehicles near the lobby. A guy had walked through the plate glass beside the front door, apparently mistaking it for an open passageway. After that they placed decals at strategic points near eye level to deter it from happening again.

----------


## The Shadow

> I have been told they're tearing down the south building (or parts of it) and building something new there. This is second hand from someone I know in management there so take it for what it's worth. 
> 
> I do know they have switched hands a couple of times in recent history. They've made some weird changes such as closing down the restaurant and putting in a shady off track betting parlour, and downsizing their country bar. They redid most of the rooms in the far west building yet closed down the Chisholm Club there and moved it to the smaller space in the front.


Jerry, sounds like you're a regular. I won't ask what you're doing over there, lol. I think that south building caught on fire few years ago. Didn't the Sportspage always have off track betting?

----------


## pure

I've always wondered this, does the current Biltmore hotel have any connection to the Hotel Biltmore that was downtown from the 1930s-1970s? or did the owner just want a high-end name to try to associate it with the Biltmore house in Asheville and the Vanderbilt family?

----------


## mugofbeer

When my Sr. prom was there back in BC (before (most) computers) late `70s, it was a Hilton.

----------


## jerrywall

> Jerry, sounds like you're a regular. I won't ask what you're doing over there, lol. I think that south building caught on fire few years ago. Didn't the Sportspage always have off track betting?


Heh, I used to run special events around the city, so I became quite familiar with the various venues that have usable meeting space (and I've used most of them at one time or another).  Most everything I know is post 2000 though.  The Sportspage has been there, but it was in a different location, and they replaced their Brandywine Room with a run down (imo) version of it.

----------


## btmec

I remember Jay Leno used to have a joke about that hotel. He talked about it being a Hilton and his room faced the interstate and he could hear car noise all night. I don't remember the joke but it was funny and I thought it was cool he mentioned OKC even though he was taking a jab at us for being a podunk town.

----------


## FAJITAFRIDAY

it's where all the internet prostis and 2 bit drug dealers work out of. That whole stretch of janky motels esp about another mile or so West.

----------


## Roger S

West end of the building was on fire when I drove by about 6 PM

----------


## Midtowner

> West end of the building was on fire when I drove by about 6 PM


Good.

----------


## HangryHippo

> Good.


lol

----------


## Urbanized

Just drove by there today and as I was on the east side (and not paying too much attention) I didn't see the fire damage but the eastern side looks like it is undergoing remodel.

----------


## macfoucin

Per Retail Oklahoma FB page: ....sits on 11.19 acres and was sold for $5,580,728.00. The new owner has plans to redevelop the site.

----------


## Pete

*Once largest hotel in OKC being demolished*

Demolition has started at what was once the largest hotel in Oklahoma City.



When it opened in 1972, the Hilton Inn West had over 500 rooms in three separate buildings with tennis courts and four pools, one indoors.  

It featured the upscale Brandywine Room restaurant and the Sportspage Club was one of the most popular places in town with live music and a hopping bar scene.

It helped establish the I-40 and Meridian area as a hotspot for hotels and restaurants.  The Hilton had quite a bit of conference space and was a regional draw.

But in the 90s the property fell into disrepair as many newer hotels were built along Meridian and downtown began to see a resurgence.  The southern building was split from the main property, renovated and incorporated into a new Hawthorn Suites.

The remainder of the property, operating as the Biltmore Hotel, was recently sold to a company specializing in large trucking equipment rental and sales.  

The remaining section in the northeast corner of the property now has a strip center facing Meridian with a liquor store and dispensary in place of the 70s facade.  Within the next two years, it will also be bulldozed to make way for the trucking operation.

----------


## Boop

Trucking operation is meh but it is sad to see the hotel being demolished but it is for the best anyway

----------


## shavethewhales

Trading one eye sore for another. That entire region of the city is nothing but random industry and highway-oriented businesses with a random water park thrown in. It's a wasteland of disposable buildings and copy-paste commercialism. Oh well, a trucking business is at least a vital service vs. a run down hotel.

----------


## Celebrator

Probably gonna mow down those nice, mature Live Oaks in the courtyard, too, as I am sure the trucking company won't want to have them located right there.  That makes me more sad than the loss of the building.  Looks there are about 4-6, nice, tall Live Oaks in there.

----------


## gjl

I spent many nights in the Sportspage Club with co-workers after working 2nd shift in the late 70s.

----------


## Pete

In high school I worked at the hotel just to the north of what was then the Hilton Inn West.  It's now the Red Roof Inn but used to be Crosswinds.

That Hilton was just a huge deal and would host masses of people, particularly during horse shows.

This was back when Molly Murphy's and other places were killing it in that area.

----------


## gjl

After one night at the Sportspage, one of my buddies who had had more than a few saw that they had just laid some fresh sod in that little strip between the parking lot and 3rd street where there are trees now.. Well he decided he needed some sod at his house. It was close to 2:00 and kind of dark, no one around, so he started rolling some up and throwing it in the back of his El Camino and drove off. He took quite a bit. We never let him forget how dumb that was to do if he had got caught for many years after.

----------


## gjl

> In high school I worked at the hotel just to the north of what was then the Hilton Inn West.  It's now the Red Roof Inn but used to be Crosswinds.
> 
> That Hilton was just a huge deal and would host masses of people, particularly during horse shows.
> 
> This was back when Molly Murphy's and other places were killing it in that area.


We would go to Texana Reds upstairs and shoot pool and drink beer in the 80s after work too. (day shift) Chisholm's too.

----------


## Pete

^

Cajun's Warf was a big deal for a while.

Hungry Peddlar.  Applewood's.

----------


## gjl

Applewood's fritters. There was so much good around Reno and Meridian back in the day.

----------


## Dob Hooligan

> Probably gonna mow down those nice, mature Live Oaks in the courtyard, too, as I am sure the trucking company won't want to have them located right there.  That makes me more sad than the loss of the building.  Looks there are about 4-6, nice, tall Live Oaks in there.


They were boxed in by a crime infested motel. Unable to be seen by traffic. Did you know they were there before you saw Pete’s drone shots today?

----------


## Celebrator

> They were boxed in by a crime infested motel. Unable to be seen by traffic. Did you know they were there before you saw Pete’s drone shots today?


No. Does that matter?

----------


## bucktalk

Its sort of sad to see that area of town become so 'seedy'.  When I lived in western Oklahoma we would purposely head toward I-40 Meridian area to eat (Applewoods, etc) and spend the night.   Now?  I wouldn't frequent the area if my life depended on it.

----------


## Pete

I wouldn't call that area seedy.

This hotel has been bad for a while but there are way more hotel rooms now than ever before.

The restaurants have generally migrated to other, more populated areas.  But there are still a bunch.

----------


## bucktalk

> I wouldn't call that area seedy.
> 
> This hotel has been bad for a while but there are way more hotel rooms now than ever before.
> 
> The restaurants have generally migrated to other, more populated areas.  But there are still a bunch.


Well, maybe 'seedy' is a bit harsh. But I will say when friends/family visit OKC I never suggest that area for a place to stay/eat.

----------


## Pete

> Well, maybe 'seedy' is a bit harsh. But I will say when friends/family visit OKC I never suggest that area for a place to stay/eat.


There are just so many better places now.

I-40 and Meridian seems to be thriving it's just not downtown or Memorial Road.  Just to the west you have the millions of places off MacArthur and then the Outlet Shoppes.

----------


## progressiveboy

> Probably gonna mow down those nice, mature Live Oaks in the courtyard, too, as I am sure the trucking company won't want to have them located right there.  That makes me more sad than the loss of the building.  Looks there are about 4-6, nice, tall Live Oaks in there.


 That is sad. OKC needs all the trees it can get, especially Live Oaks! They keep their leaves in winter. While old leaves fall off, new ones sprout quickly so the tree is never barren. Nice foliage in the blah winter in Oklahoma. I love Live Oaks, a tree symbolic of the South!

----------


## Bill Robertson

> I wouldn't call that area seedy.
> 
> This hotel has been bad for a while but there are way more hotel rooms now than ever before.
> 
> The restaurants have generally migrated to other, more populated areas.  But there are still a bunch.


I agree the area isn't all that bad. But I did quit getting gas there because at least half the stops I was getting hit up by some panhandler.

----------


## dhpersonal

The MacArthur/Meridian/I-40 area does seem to be struggling, though. Reno in that area feels almost abandoned.

----------


## Laramie

> I agree the area isn't all that bad. But I did quit getting gas there because at least half the stops I was getting hit up by some panhandler.


Had the same panhandler problem at one of the newest 7 Eleven on S.W. 3rd & MacArthur.  The panhandlers aren't asking for much, so I make sure I have something to give to some of the most unfortunate people on the planet.  Make sure I have some dollar bills, ones & fives to hand out.   I don't always frequent the same gas stations, I use many besides 7 Eleven, like OnCue, Casey's and QuickStop.

Not so naive to believe that one definition fits the mold for all panhandlers, some of these people are our veterans--WHY HAVEN'T OUR GOVERNMENT TAKEN CARE OF OUR VETS. . .  One guy told me it took him two years to get housing accommodations from the VA.

Would love to hear from some of our Vets who have been thru this process.

----------


## mugofbeer

I too, would be intetested in knowing what benefits vets can get. I guess l've become so jaded to the vastly larger homeless community in Denver, l simply won't/don't give cash to them.  I simply don't want it going to buy booze or drugs.

----------


## Bunty

> I too, would be intetested in knowing what benefits vets can get. I guess l've become so jaded to the vastly larger homeless community in Denver, l simply won't/don't give cash to them.  I simply don't want it going to buy booze or drugs.


I guess their eligibility for unemployment checks and food stamps have run out.  Being unemployed and running low on money in the bank would be plenty enough for me to do something, like find a job to help myself.

----------


## Boop

> Its sort of sad to see that area of town become so 'seedy'.  When I lived in western Oklahoma we would purposely head toward I-40 Meridian area to eat (Applewoods, etc) and spend the night.   Now?  I wouldn't frequent the area if my life depended on it.


Yeah you would if someone offers you a million dollars to do it

----------

